# Audi 80 + 90 Sedan Pic Post



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

i've been searching for them, so here's what i found:


----------



## fotograf (Sep 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

R.I.P.


















_Modified by fotograf at 11:57 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fotograf)*

Heres mine

























and a few others..


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm trying to find more german Audi sites


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









http://tots.ch/
seems to have the most photos


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

anyone know that color is on the audi that is the 7th picture from the top? Thanks.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









this?
looks like Nimbus Gray?


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

yes that one. i'm looking at painting my audi and that just looks awesome







. Thanks.
-Shaun


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I can't say for sure, but it looks similar to either Audi Aviator or Nimbus Gray... both TT colors


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

oh perfect
just needs wheel spacers
and for contrast:










_Modified by Chapel at 10:32 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

mine


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (audi90v6)*









This one makes me wish I didn't do the B4 hood swap.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phatbastard)*

that car made me want to swap to a B3 hood


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

























wow.... not too shabby though


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (audi90v6)*

































thought this was pretty crazy... even though its a coupe


----------



## Audifreakzeeland (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phatbastard)*










He that is my old audi .
Greets Richard


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 90quattro20v (Dec 8, 2003)

Don't know whose this is, but I always liked it.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (90quattro20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattro20v* »_
Don't know whose this is, but I always liked it.

Evilaudi. He was on here several years back. That car was for sale for a really long time. I never heard if it finally sold.
He is the motivation for me filling in the turn signals on my Euro bumper. A project still in the works.


----------



## tony_pappas (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: (90quattro20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattro20v* »_








Don't know whose this is, but I always liked it.

Hahaha I love it. That's my car now. I wasn't expecting to see it in here.
It's still around. Spending much more time at the track though. I'll post up pics soon.


----------



## z261994 (Jul 13, 2008)

Found these browsing:
























This link has a TON of great cars:
http://www.forum-auto.com/marq...0.htm
This one interested me... Cabriolet with hardtop and lambo doors:


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (z261994)*

haha that cabriolet is sick


----------



## z261994 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (Asphalt Unlimited)*

Heck yeah, I didn't even know a hardtop existed until I saw that!
Do check out that link too; there are a lot more cars worth looking at in there... it's a 20 page thread for this same subject on a different forum


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (z261994)*

there was a sick black on black coupe in that link


----------



## spike-moto (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Asphalt Unlimited)*

Here's mine:


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

that sh** is hot! =D


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

Spike your in Wisconsin!! we should definitely meet up some time.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

*Re:*

now to make you all cry.
this is my baby as I got her from my dad few years back.


----------



## 90quattro20v (Dec 8, 2003)

Here's mine, '91 20v with 250k miles. 


_Modified by 90quattro20v at 7:43 PM 12/17/2008_


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (90quattro20v)*

























happy new year!


_Modified by ResConsl2 at 2:36 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## MckieMotorSports (Dec 14, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

So much inspiration in this thread.

Could someone please tell me how to achieve this front end look? Do I switch to a previous year hood and drop in a different grille? Are the lights different as well? (I'm sticking with my bumper.)


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Great thread. :thumbup:

I've always admired this generation of Audi's (as well as the earlier 4000 Quattro's) but never had the guts to pick one up.

How do they compare to a Mk2 VW, in terms of reliability, availability of parts, ease of maintenance, and rust?


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

X37 said:


> So much inspiration in this thread.
> 
> Could someone please tell me how to achieve this front end look? Do I switch to a previous year hood and drop in a different grille? Are the lights different as well? (I'm sticking with my bumper.)
> 
> ...


----------



## lokee (Jul 2, 2008)

Where does everyone get those clear corners?


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

*my work in progress*


----------



## superfan99 (Mar 17, 2010)

lokee said:


> Where does everyone get those clear corners?


The most recent pic is a set of one piece European headlights, you can get clear corners any number of places. 

You could probably find them on ebay. I know I've seen them cheap on importvision.com and I think the euro ones are available through tmtuning.com

if you google it, I'm sure you'll find more. I know they pop up in the classifieds on most of the boards from time to time as well.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a different question. how do you go low with these cars? I know 2Bennett makes a kit but Other than B&G lowering springs that dont do the job properly and make it even and 2Bennetts coilovers how do you go low with these cars?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I still like to come and peak in the ol 90 section  

Sold this car to a buddy about a year ago, had a good 5 years with it! good to know its still out there!
I had sooo many plans for this.. however its just to hard to find parts for these!!!!


bought it like this...









sold it like this....


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

mikekisss said:


>


 what suspension set up are you running, you look lower than me,


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

mhc303 said:


> what suspension set up are you running, you look lower than me,


front: shortened strut housing with vw mk1 strut insert, 7" 350spring rate adjustable coils
rear: vw mk1 raceland coilovers. 

I can move the coils down 2 inches in the front and 3 more inches in the back! just need smaller tires.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

mikekisss said:


> front: shortened strut housing with vw mk1 strut insert, 7" 350spring rate adjustable coils
> rear: vw mk1 raceland coilovers.
> 
> I can move the coils down 2 inches in the front and 3 more inches in the back! just need smaller tires.


very nice! 
i may do something similar eventually here's mine, finally slammed.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

mikekisss said:


> front: shortened strut housing with vw mk1 strut insert, 7" 350spring rate adjustable coils
> rear: vw mk1 raceland coilovers.
> 
> I can move the coils down 2 inches in the front and 3 more inches in the back! just need smaller tires.


Quick question. Did you just use a MK1 Raceland set and customize them to fit or were the rears a straight swap? I have a 1995 90 2.8 FWD that I want to lower with something other than the PO's cut springs.


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

mhc303 said:


> very nice!
> i may do something similar eventually here's mine, finally slammed.


Looking good. I was checking out your build on stanceworks. Im looking forward to seeing more.



X37 said:


> Quick question. Did you just use a MK1 Raceland set and customize them to fit or were the rears a straight swap? I have a 1995 90 2.8 FWD that I want to lower with something other than the PO's cut springs.


It was a straight fit for me but my car is B3 platform (1988-91), whereas your car is the B4 platform (92-95). The rear suspension on your car is completely different and i'm not very familiar with it. Do you happen to have a pic of how it's set up?


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## -JK- (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

My 1988 90 Quattro after a summer freshening. Getting ready to put it up for sale.  














































A workhorse of a car. I don't drive it much anymore, but after a fluid change, some air, a battery charge - she just _goes_. 200K+ and it keeps going.


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

oem wheels with drop.









165/45/15 tires


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

you must be FWD to use mk1 coils


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

tony_pappas said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *90quattro20v* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice car makes me miss mine


----------



## CodeOfDaStreets (Feb 2, 2009)

tony_pappas said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *90quattro20v* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What yr is this car and is it a 80 or 90 model?


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is mine that I baught last year.








also it is for trade/sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5391683-FS-FT-93-90CS-1500-trade-for-corrado-MKI-MKII


----------



## AFromCT (Aug 12, 2001)

mikekisss said:


> oem wheels with drop.
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n229/mikekisss/IMG_0267.jpg


 Inspiration for sure. :thumbup: Blogged it: http://livingvaguely.tumblr.com/tagged/Audi/chrono 
So is it Q or not?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

man i miss my 90...


----------



## AFromCT (Aug 12, 2001)




----------



## Arpee (Mar 20, 2009)

AFromCT said:


>




What suspension? :thumbup:


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

Mine, as of a few weeks ago


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^Wow very nice!! You got all the good euro bits...s2 rear bumper and taillights, rs2 mirrors, rs2 front with the oem lights!! Please tell me there is a 20vt in that!

either way congrats to you, one of the cleanest in this country ive seen! :beer:


----------

